# When would it be a good idea to take a SWRC?



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Take it now. Never to early to learn this stuff.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

glenn said:


> Take it now. Never to early to learn this stuff.


Agreed! Also, if you are really intent on learning and getting after it, take an Advanced 1st Aid or Wilderness 1st Aid course. It might not be obvious right now, but these are important skills to have in your "bag" and you'll gain a new perspective on where you are and what you're doing out there. 

Another also: to really progress to harder whitewater fast, get into slalom and rodeo boating. One will hone your skills to get you down river and the other will teach you to roll up in any situation.

Sorry, if your have already heard all that.... Come paddle The Numbers!

Have fun!!


----------



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

CMC offers a swift water rescue course. I took it with two friends before we did the grand. I'm glad I did because one of our oarsmen dropped out last minute and I got to paddle it. I felt much better when our "more experienced" friend flipped and i had to retrieve him and his boat. Agreed that first aid would be a good class to take also. You can never be too safe and there aren't sidewalks on all rivers like shoshone...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd try and take one this season. Good thing to have under your belt as you progress into class IV. 

I think swift water rescue is something that evolves with skill. Take a class right now and give you some exposure for getting into class IV. This doesn't mean that you are done forever on SWR. I woud also advocate that you take another SWR class a few years later if you start pushing from class IV to class V. Do a class with a crew you paddle with if you can so you are all on the same page.


----------

